# List of laptop with i7 gen 3 ;8gb ram ; nvidia 2gb graphics card ; gaming.



## coldfury (Nov 15, 2012)

Im lookin to buy a laptop so i need a list of all laptops(In india and us) which have 
basically looking for a gaming laptop
COst (around RS.60000 or equivalent USD) preferably cheaper :

> i7 gen 3
> 8gb ram 
> nvidia 2gb 650 or above
> 500-1tb hard drive space
OR

> i5 gen 3
> 8gb ram
> nvidia 2gb 650 or above
> 500-1tb hard drive space

I also need to know(if u can) if the laptop has heating issues looking to play world of warcraft maybe 3-5 hrs a day or other high graphic demanding games. can wait about 3months or so.

So far i have found 

Samsung 550p S03 ---- not sure if heating solved (60k)
(USA)IdeaPad Y580 Laptop - 20998NU - Dawn Gray   ------ heating issue when long gaming hours (49k)
(USA) Alienware -- mx14 does not have gen3 i7  ------- heats and noise but good ventilation's takes care of it. (80k)


IN GAMERS WE BELIEVE


----------



## swiftshashi (Nov 16, 2012)

How about-*in.asus.com/Notebooks/Gaming_Powerhouse/G75VW/#overview


----------



## coldfury (Nov 16, 2012)

nice but wont you rather go for alienware for that kinda cost?..........16gb ram is sweet but ....alienware far exceeds in reputation dont you think?
also i heard it has bad sound.
Still your help is appreciated would have bought it if i could afford it .....thanks!


----------

